
People are being victimized by a terrifying new email scam - kenshinsoul
https://www.businessinsider.com/new-email-scam-uses-old-password-fake-porn-threats-webcam-video-bitcoin-2018-7
======
throw03172019
I received one of these without the password leaked a few weeks ago. I was
surprised to see people were actually sending BTC to the wallet address.

You should google the wallet address and see others are self reporting the
wallet address and scam on a wallet review/scam sites. Very helpful.

------
kenshinsoul
Can imagine vulnerable people and less tech-savvy people falling victim to
this.

